# Pirate Dead Mermaid-Water feature



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

I have always wanted to add a mermaid to my yard. I found this tail on the internet which was a movie leftover. I also found the water fountain at a fleamarket. I bought the Polly off of Ebay and added some pirate touches to it and she is finished! I just love her. At night the lights will be blue and green, so her hair will look different. I will post night time pics soon.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Let me be the first to say,"I love her"! She's original and very cool. Could that be a blood fountain next to her?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Lots of detail there. Nice work.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She's a beauty, and the details really make this a scene and not just a prop.

I think she could use a little algae in her hair, though, just for color:jol:


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

Thank you!Well I left her hair kind of plain because at night I am going to light her with different leds blue, green whichever looks the best and it will really pop with plain white hair.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

This is something the kids will talk about for years. Love it.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

I love her!! A perfect addition to your haunt this year! I can't wait to see the night pics!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

She needs a flower in her hair!~! LOL...she's grreeeaatt!! Just curious- how much was the tail>? Ignore me if this is rude to ask.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Great job...love the scene..


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice work, love the use of the pallets as well.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great ... very nice addition to your display!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

That's just too cool! I bet all the kids will be talking about it!


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

No you aren't rude by asking. I got the deal of a century. I was searching for mermaid tails and there was a website selling old movie props. I got it for $50 plus shipping and it is latex, much prettier in person also!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The whole thing looks great. Sounds like you got a great deal on the mermaid tail.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

When I read the title of the thread, I was like "whaaat?". I was pleasantly surpised - I am so loving your pirate-mermaid!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

So you could USE the tail!!!??? In a pool!!??

DA-DDY! I WANT A MERMAID TAIL AND I WANT IT **NOW**!! (stamping foot)


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

your hillarious deb! this prop is awesome! great attention to detail! i can't wait for those night time pics!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

she is awesome and has shinny coins by her my personal favorite things


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Holy crap, that's very cool!!!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Love it Erin!


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

Admit it....You stole the tail from Daryl Hannah!...or mebbe that's her in the fles....err bones?!?!?

Did it say what movie it was used in?


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice work, and very original!! Awesome addition to your display!!!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh Erin, she is amazing. I really loooove it. You did an outstanding job and what a fun and unique addition to your already cool display.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

That's beautiful..... except now I'm kicking myself for not thinking to do a mermaid like this when I was doing Pirates!!! Great work.


----------

